# Glasgow/Central Scotland Knitters - Save the Date!



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
We are hoping to meet up on Saturday, 22nd February. There were seven of us last time and we hope that even more of you will join us next time. I will post the details of the time and venue nearer the date. Please let us know if you are interested in coming so that we can decide on a convenient meeting place.
Hope you can come along,
Carole


----------



## Tom's wife (Nov 9, 2012)

Something has always cropped up when previous meetings have been arranged but I keep hoping that I will manage eventually! there is a new member in Bathgate just along the road from me so perhaps if she was interested, we could come together. Look forward to hearing where the venue will be.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It would be great if you could join us. In the past, we have met in Glasgow city centre and in Bishopbriggs. No final decision has been taken on the venue yet until we see who wants to come and where they come from.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Carole - would be interested in coming along again. I came along to the meeting in August. There is another KP member from East Kilbride and she might might be interested in attending, too. Looking forward to hearing what happens.

Alison (Lollismum)


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Carole, I will be coming from Howwood, Renfrewshire. I couldn't make it last time so all being well, I would like to join you this time. May bring a friend if she's free. Looking forward to meeting you.
Ninuk ( Nananuk)


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nananuk said:


> Hi Carole, I will be coming from Howwood, Renfrewshire. I couldn't make it last time so all being well, I would like to join you this time. May bring a friend if she's free. Looking forward to meeting you.
> Ninuk ( Nananuk)


That would be great. I will post the venue and time on here once I see how many are interested and where they are from.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

lollismum said:


> Hi Carole - would be interested in coming along again. I came along to the meeting in August. There is another KP member from East Kilbride and she might might be interested in attending, too. Looking forward to hearing what happens.
> 
> Alison (Lollismum)


That's great, Alison. Look forward to seeing you again. Hope your friend can manage along too.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, I intend being there of course. Looking forward to seeing you all again and any newcomers


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Hi, I intend being there of course. Looking forward to seeing you all again and any newcomers


That's great, Trish. You had better be there, lol!


----------



## mandysgran (Sep 25, 2012)

Would like to come if I can. Thank you for organizing carole


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> That's great, Trish. You had better be there, lol!


l will be - like the proverbial bad penny :wink:


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

mandysgran said:


> Would like to come if I can. Thank you for organizing carole


Hi, 
It would be great to see you. Where would you be travelling from and where would suit for our meet up? I am trying to get an idea of this before we decide exactly where to meet up.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Have you had any other replies Carole?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> Have you had any other replies Carole?


Yes, Trish. marg123 wants to come along. She lives in Carluke.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

We now have quite a lot of interest from a variety of areas:West Lothian, Renfrewshire, Lanarkshire, E Dunbartonshire.
Has anyone any ideas of a good place to meet up? 
If we meet up in Glasgow, has anyone any suggestions of a good place for lunch which is convenient for trains and buses?


----------



## Tom's wife (Nov 9, 2012)

What about some place in George Square - that would be handy for bus and train stations


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Tom's wife said:


> What about some place in George Square - that would be handy for bus and train stations


There are a few places about there. There's also Waxy O'Connor's and La Vita just off it. In Ingram Street there is Mediterraneo and there is always the merchant City. Does anyone have any preferences/objections to any particular types of food?


----------



## mandysgran (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Carole

I am from Eaglesham, so fairly central


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

How about the Willow Tearoom in Buchanan St. above the Whitard shop?I think the entrance is beside the Whitard shop.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

I think the venue will depend upon the number attending. The Willow tearoom may be too small for a large number. If the group is going to be more than 6 it might be advisable to book a table if possible. Am happy to go with the majority and have no preference for food style.

Alison


----------



## Tom's wife (Nov 9, 2012)

The Willow tearoom is nice. Perhaps if they knew the numbers, they might be able to set aside a section of the dining room for a lunch party. But like the others, I'm happy to fit in with whatever suits the majority.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I will look into the Willow Tearoom and see if it takes bookings. We will need somewhere we can book a table, I think.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I've never been in the Willow but I'll follow whatever's been decided. I have no food preferences except my constitution can't handle curry any more. Sigh :-(


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does it do lunch and is it the sort of place we can sit for a couple of hours without being chased out or would it be very busy on a Saturday?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Here's a link - everybody can have a look

http://www.willowtearooms.co.uk/menu/


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just phoned them. They do take bookings so when I had definite numbers I could book.


----------



## mandysgran (Sep 25, 2012)

Do we have a date yet?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mandysgran said:


> Do we have a date yet?


It's on Carole's first post - 22nd February


----------



## mandysgran (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry I didn't quite pick up on that earlier!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

mandysgran said:


> Sorry I didn't quite pick up on that earlier!


You're forgiven :lol:


----------



## mandysgran (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> I just phoned them. They do take bookings so when I had definite numbers I could book.


Hi Carole.

Thanks for all your hard work! I will be coming along with one other.

Alison (lollismum)


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello Carole, I will be coming on my own. Also thank you for organising it. You're a star! Ninuk (Nananuk)


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have also had a suggestion of Cafe Nero near Central Station. Has anyone ever been there? 
The last time we met up in town, Linda booked and we went to Ingram Wynd in Ingram Street. It was good: there was plenty of room; food was good; it was not too noisy to chat; we were not rushed out and didn't feel the need to leave as there was no one waiting for our table. Since it was fine last time, I am tempted just to book it again. 
How do you all feel about that?


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello carole looking forward to our next meet I hope more people come along and we can see some new faces .I must say ive enjoyed the Ingram Wynd in Glasgow and the Oregano in Bishopbriggs both good locations .I hope you get a good response as its nice to meet people with the same interests and ive picked up a lot of hints and tips for wool and patterns etc plus ive made new friends .


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello nanauk I come from johnstone which isn't far from you my brothers still live there and my nephew has just moved to howwood his wee boy is at nursery in howwood .I now stay in bishopbriggs .


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

linda naismith said:


> hello carole looking forward to our next meet I hope more people come along and we can see some new faces .I must say ive enjoyed the Ingram Wynd in Glasgow and the Oregano in Bishopbriggs both good locations .I hope you get a good response as its nice to meet people with the same interests and ive picked up a lot of hints and tips for wool and patterns etc plus ive made new friends .


Looks like we will have new faces, Linda. I must say, thought your choice of Ingram Wynd for the very first meeting was good because they did not rush us out.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

linda naismith said:


> hello nanauk I come from johnstone which isn't far from you my brothers still live there and my nephew has just moved to howwood his wee boy is at nursery in howwood .I now stay in bishopbriggs .


Hi Linda, what a small world we live in! Looking forward to meeting you. We've only moved here in 2009 so we are relatively one of the newbies in the village.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hi carole ian and I decided to go into town one night and went into the ingram wynde it was a lovely meal and the service was great that's why I asked about there for the meet and we all enjoyed it .


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

As Linda says, Ingram Wynd is very, very good. It's close to George Square too. I think it's a better option as the Willow Tea Room will probably be heaving on a Saturday. 

I'm assuming the Oregano is out if some are coming by bus or train. If everyone was coming by car it would be the best option re free parking, easy to find and lots of space.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

trish2222 said:


> As Linda says, Ingram Wynd is very, very good. It's close to George Square too. I think it's a better option as the Willow Tea Room will probably be heaving on a Saturday.
> 
> I'm assuming the Oregano is out if some are coming by bus or train. If everyone was coming by car it would be the best option re free parking, easy to find and lots of space.


Don't know how people are travelling. I agree if everyone had a car Oregano would be fine.
Is everyone driving?


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

I will come by bus but I am okay for both


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

I will be driving but I don't know Bishopsbriggs at all. I could easily follow the satnav if I have the full address and Postcode though. Whatever you decide I will go along.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nananuk said:


> I will be driving but I don't know Bishopsbriggs at all. I could easily follow the satnav if I have the full address and Postcode though. Whatever you decide I will go along.


Thank you.
It is very easy and on a main road but will need to wait and see how others are travelling.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

CaroleD53 said:


> Thank you.
> It is very easy and on a main road but will need to wait and see how others are travelling.


Hi Carole. As a member who lives in East Kilbride, I must admit it might be easier to travel to Bishopbriggs rather than Glasgow city centre because of transport issues and I enjoyed the meal and company we had at Oregano before. Count me and Ann in.

Alison


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, Alison, Oregano would definitely be my choice and does suit most of us. I just thought that we could perhaps get more interest if we met in town. However, is there anyone definitely coming who would be unable to get to Bishopbriggs? It is really easy to find and we can help with directions.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there anyone who is definitely coming who could not make it if it was in Bishopbriggs?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

No one has got back to me to say that Bishopbriggs is unsuitable. If I hear no more, I will post the final arrangements tomorrow.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have had no response from anyone to say that they cannot come if we meet at Oregano so we will just go ahead and meet there. It is easy to find and has plenty of car parking.
We will meet at 12 noon on Saturday, 22nd February.
The address is:
Oregano (part of the Eagle Lodge Hotel),
2 Hilton Road,
Bishopbriggs,
Glasgow,
G64 2 PN 
Look forward to seeing everyone! I will book a table nearer the time.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Great! Looking forward to meeting you and others there. Will it be booked under your name : Carole? I have not met anyone so I won't know who to look for. Ninuk


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

We usually stand around in the doorway until everyone comes. You will know us when you see us, I 'll bet lol!
Don't worry. We will watch out for you.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

We usually hang around the doorway until everyone comes. Don't worry. I'll bet you know us when you see us lol! We will look out for you.
Oops managed to post twice. Thought the first hadn't worked.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks as if we will have a good turn out. 
So far we have Trish, Linda, Alison, Ann, Ninuk, Dorothy and possibly Rena. I have still to get back to Jan with the details but I don't think she will be home from holiday just yet.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Great!! The Late, Late Christmas Party!?!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

The table is booked!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Great stuff - see you all there


----------



## Tom's wife (Nov 9, 2012)

Met up today with Rena(we live near each other) and we are both good to come to come to Oregano tomorrow. Look forward to meeting everyone tomorrow.
Tom's wife


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks for letting me know. I was going to PM you later so that I could confirm our number. There will be eight of us - four new faces! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

A very enjoyable lunch! It was great to see some new faces - as well as the regulars, of course. Perhaps we will have even more next time.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Good fun - it's nice putting faces to names now!


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Really enjoyed meeting a few of our KPs friends in Bishopbriggs today! Great lunch and the chit chats. Thanks to Linda and Carole and everyone who comes. Looking forward to the next meeting! Ninuk


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nananuk said:


> Really enjoyed meeting a few of our KPs friends in Bishopbriggs today! Great lunch and the chit chats. Thanks to Linda and Carole and everyone who comes. Looking forward to the next meeting! Ninuk


Was lovely to meet you. See you soon.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes, it was great to put faces to names. Company was excellent and examples of recent projects were fantastic! Ann and I visited Alice and Annie's on the way home and bought MORE wool!! Tisk, tisk! 

Already looking forward to our next meeting. Alison


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Hi everybody, my hubby has reminded me that we're going to a wedding on 26th April. If it doesn't suit everybody to change the date I'll bow out and get you all next time.
Could we change it to the following week or another date, pretty please?
So sorry - my memory is awful!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

lollismum said:


> Yes, it was great to put faces to names. Company was excellent and examples of recent projects were fantastic! Ann and I visited Alice and Annie's on the way home and bought MORE wool!! Tisk, tisk!
> 
> Already looking forward to our next meeting. Alison


Lol! I was there last Saturday!!!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I can change but will the next week not be the May holiday weekend?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I can change but will the next week not be the May holiday weekend?


Oh blast :roll:


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

I can change too, even the 10th of May? I go with the flow...nothing planned for May for us yet.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

At present I too can do 10th May. Alison


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone any objections to changing to May 10th?


----------



## Tom's wife (Nov 9, 2012)

Will check with Rena as we would be travelling together. Dorothy


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Am fine for May nothing arranged so will save the date and look forward to seeing you all again 
Dorothy had emailed me to let me know
Rena


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

hello would just like to say that I enjoyed our recent meet and it was good seeing some new faces and I hope you will all come to the next meet


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a wee reminder: we are meeting on 10th May, 12 noon at Oregano. Unfortunately, Ninuk can't make it but hope to see the rest of you there.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm ok for it


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

I will check others that might come from East Kilbride and Eaglesham, but I plan to be there.

Alison


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's great. Thanks, Alison.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, everyone.
Just a reminder that we are meeting up on 10th May at Oregano, Bishopbriggs at 12 noon. 

ALL WELCOME

If you live in west/central Scotland and would like to join us for lunch and chat please come along. We love to meet new people.

Please confirm if you are coming along on the 10th so that we can book a suitable table.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Carole. Looking forward to meeting every one. Alison


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

lollismum said:


> Hi Carole. Looking forward to meeting every one. Alison


Thanks for the quick reply, Alison. Can you check if there are any others in your area coming along? Look forward to seeing you. It seems ages since our last lunch.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

At the moment, we have 7 people confirmed for Saturday. Looking forward to lunch with Trish, Linda, Alison, Ann, Rena and Dorothy.
Any other Central Scotland KP members fancy joining us?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

That's the table booked for 12 noon. 
See you all soon,
Carole

Anyone else fancy joining us? The number can easily be changed.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Have fun girls! Sorry to have to miss it. Hope to see you all at the next meeting.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nananuk said:


> Have fun girls! Sorry to have to miss it. Hope to see you all at the next meeting.


Thanks, Ninuk . Hope to see you next time. We'll let you know if we decide on a date.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice to catch up with everyone again.
See you all on 14th June,
Carole


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Nice to catch up with everyone again.
> See you all on 14th June,
> Carole


Ummm.......Kidding! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Nice to catch up with everyone again.
> See you all on 14th June,
> Carole


Okay! Same place?


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nananuk said:


> Okay! Same place?


Same place 12 noon. Put it in your diary!


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Will do!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nananuk said:


> Will do!


Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## lollismum (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks again for organising the day. Already noted next date on family calendar. (Excuse any mis-spelling!)


----------

